# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  فلاميني : اتمنى مواجهة الأرسنال في نهائي أبطال اوروبا !

## Lionel Messi

اكمل الفرنسي ماتيو فلاميني في تصريحه عن سبب خروجه من ارسنال و توجهه الى ميلان الايطالي ، و قال بأنه يتمنى بأن يواجه فريقه السابق أرسنال في نهائي أبطال أوروبا الموسم المقبل ...

فلاميني : " كان مؤلما جدا بأن تبذل كل ما لديك و في النهايه تخسر كل شيء في فتره قصيره جدا "

" اتمنى من كل قلبي بأن يفوز الأرسنال بلقب الدوري الموسم القادم ، و اتمنى بأن اقابلهم في نهائي أبطال أوروبا الموسم القادم "


المصدر

----------

